

The Professionals Know What the Universities Won't Tell You - fryed7
http://craftsmanshipacademy.com/blog/2011/11/21/the-professionals-know-what-the-universities-wont-tell-you/

======
vbm
Vice-Versa is also true. There are few things that universities are good at,
most of the professionals are not. I don't think it is wise to compare
universities with professionals.

